# Moving to Madrid



## sally_b (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi 

Well we are moving to Madrid (Tres Cantos) at the end of January 2009!! We were there a couple of weeks ago and the letting agents were telling us we need an Aval Bancario to guarantee the rent. Is there any way of arranging this from the UK? Also does anyone have any idea of the likely length of time it will take us to get an NIE as we can't get the kids into school without one?

Thanks very much

Sally


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have never heard of an agent accepting the guarantee from a UK bank. Anybody? 
So, you will need to set up a Spanish bank a/c asap. 

If you look on other threads there is a lot of information about getting children into schools and what is needed. 

We have Madrid experts here who will tell you exactly how to get the NIE asap. (Remember that Tres Cantos is a town in its own right so you will not be applying through Madrid)

Enjoy your time in Madrid - GREAT city. I'd live there apart from the appalling weather.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> We have Madrid experts here who will tell you exactly how to get the NIE asap. (Remember that Tres Cantos is a town in its own right so you will not be applying through Madrid)


I _THINK_ the whole of Madrid province HAS TO APPLY at THE POLICE OFFICE AT "GENERAL PARDIÑAS" in the capital - certainly that's where I was sent 9 years ago.

The one advantage they then (and may still) offer is that EU citizens have ADDITIONAL hours - When they shut the doors to the rest of the World at (iirc) 4PM EU could still get in - without queueing etc. God that felt good!

YOU CANNOT DO THIS VIA "POLICIA LOCAL" - It must be "POLICIA NACIONAL".



> Central police HQ in Madrid: Comisaría General de Extranjería y Documentación, Dirección General de Policia, C/ General Pardiñas, 90, 28006 Madrid


 - They did iirc have English speaking staff (just) - but go with somebody who speaks Spanish. I was already fluent so it wasn't an issue.

The Aval will almost certainly HAVE TO BE a Spanish account.

When you apply(applied anyway) for the NIE - you will get a paper Immediately that iirc lasts a month whilst they issue the final version - This may now be quicker or immediate as the time delay was really for the plastic card - which I believe is no longer issued. If they offer the card though - TAKE IT. The paper is legally valid.

Schooling - via Tres Cantos Ayuntamiento (if you're going state) - There will be a councillor who can guide you through the process. But you'll need the residency status ( NIE ) and need to register on the Padron (local census).

YOU CAN APPARENTLY also apply for the NIE via the Spanish Consulates/Embassy in the UK.


----------

